# Cross-Referenced Standards



## chbrooking (May 4, 2010)

Is there a table or edition or something out there that cross references where the matter being discussed by the WSC or WLC or WCF is also treated in the one or both of the other two?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 4, 2010)

You can get a "Harmony of the WStds" from Greenville Sem Bookstore
http://www.presbyterianbookshop.com/store/product.php?productid=2259&cat=0&bestseller=Y


----------



## Wayne (May 4, 2010)

Three works come to mind, Clark.

Green, James Benjamin, _A Harmony of the Westminster Presbyterian Standards, with Explanatory Notes_. Richmond, VA: John Knox Press, 1951. 231 pp.; 28 cm.

Smith, Morton Howison, _Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms_. Greenville, SC: Southern Presbyterian Press, 1990. 154 pp.; 28 cm. [based in part on the above work by Green.]

and this last might also be useful, to round out things:

Stephen Pribble, _Scripture Index to the Westminster Standards_. Dallas, TX: Presbyterian Heritage Publications, 1994. 63 pp.; 21.5 cm.

And finally, I have here in the Historical Center another work by Dr. Smith, a spiral bound photocopy of a _Harmony of the Westminster Confession of Faith, Larger Catechism and Shorter Catechism and also the Belgic Confession, Heidelberg Catechism and Canons of Dort_. 391 pp.; no information as to publication or date.


----------



## chbrooking (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. THAT'S the word I was hunting for. I kept searching for "cross-referenced" and "keyed to" and stuff like that. HARMONY ... Of course! Thanks again.

I found a rudimentary table ... using my handy dandy new search term ... here


----------



## westminken (May 4, 2010)

There is the Reformed Confessions Harmonized by Joel Beeke and Sinclair Ferguson.


----------



## chbrooking (May 4, 2010)

Okay, no more suggestions ... I'm going broke!


----------

